# Review: Oakley Crash Pant



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

so is that a yes or no on whether or not to buy them?:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

For $55 I'd buy them again and again. The money you save you can buy a decent base layer to counter act the lack of insulation. If they were $100 it would be pushing it with the deals on S&C/WM for 10000/10000 pants that keep showing up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

haha sweet.. good thinkin..


----------

